# the new aviary



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

thaught id post a couple of pics of the new aviary  its going to house a pair of azure winged magpies, do you think its big enough? 




will do some of the shed etc later


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice size! :2thumb: Are you going to plant it up?


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah that's the plan  any ideas on the best plants for azure winged magpies? Can get as many apple tree branches as I want but will definetly put plants in it :-D


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good:2thumb:


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks  will look beter when I have the plants etc in lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see it planted up  how big is it?


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

the flight is about 6 foot by 12 foot and the shed is 6 foot by about 8 foot  but ive separated a bit off in the shed for a pair of spreo starlings im also getting next weekend


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry they aint the best pics but u get the idea lol it will be planted more when I have more cash lol









the shed will be split down the middle so the magpies can be shut behind one door and the starlings let in the aviary and the same with shutting the starlings in and letting the magpies out 
the thing on the stand in the corner is the magpies nest, hopefuly having it hidden away will encourage them to use it


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Will the magpies harass the quail?


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

the quail arent in there now they were just in there while i cleaned their house out lol


----------

